# Anyone using Burton Ion and Malavita combo?



## KeepItLow (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm currently looking for a new boot and being eyeing a Burton Ion, my currently setup is Burton Ruler 6/10 flex, Burton Malavita 6/10 flex and Burton Custom Twin Camber.. Starting to notice the Ruler being a bit a soft unless I wear it tight.

Burton Ion is rated at 8/10 flex, would this go well with my current binding and board? or what other boots should I consider, would prefer Burton though. Thanks heaps for your replies! :happy:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Don't see why not. Plus ions have fantastic heel hold, I say go for it.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I just tried on the new ions yesterday. They are awesome! Gotta be the best snowboard boot. Very pricy though. But they might be worth the cash, the boot is not where you want to cut corners, get the best boot you can afford and ride a used board.


----------



## KeepItLow (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice to hear, problem is I can't seem to find any locally that's in my size US9.5

My choices will have to wait till 2016 Ion models come to our local stores, but I'm definitely getting these once they are in store. Meanwhile I'll just keep using my Ruler for now!  Thanks for the reply guys..


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Phedder said:


> Don't see why not. Plus ions have fantastic heel hold, I say go for it.





KeepItLow said:


> Nice to hear, problem is I can't seem to find any locally that's in my size US9.5
> 
> My choices will have to wait till 2016 Ion models come to our local stores, but I'm definitely getting these once they are in store. Meanwhile I'll just keep using my Ruler for now!  Thanks for the reply guys..


Whilst the above may be true i'd proceed with caution.
I had a ruler a few years ago when I started out and bought an Ion last year as an upgrade (to 32 lashed boots). I've never had so much heel lift in any boot ever (talking I could get 3-4inches lift). Even with it constricted around my foot as tight as possible.
Try on for a good amount of time before buying!


----------



## KeepItLow (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, I already ordered the 16' Ion form Edge Rider and will be here sometime next week.. As to both my ski and snowboard boots I change out the footbed to Sidas Mid Arch, which I'll be doing to the new ion I bought as well.

If you are having issue with heel lift, I would advise you use aftermarket footbeds for better fitting. Cheers


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

RIDERUK said:


> Whilst the above may be true i'd proceed with caution.
> I had a ruler a few years ago when I started out and bought an Ion last year as an upgrade (to 32 lashed boots). I've never had so much heel lift in any boot ever (talking I could get 3-4inches lift). Even with it constricted around my foot as tight as possible.
> Try on for a good amount of time before buying!





KeepItLow said:


> If you are having issue with heel lift, I would advise you use aftermarket footbeds for better fitting. Cheers


Better footbeds have many benefits but are not a panacea for boot problems. For instance, for people with skinny ankles and narrow heels the Ion tends to have (significantly) less heel hold than the Ruler or Ambush. That was RIDERUK's experience and mine - and footbeds made no difference for me, if anything my Remind footbeds made the heel lift worse.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I've had Rulers and now have Ions. I also ride Forum Shaka bindings which I heard are similar to the Malvita. I also have the Remind insoles. The ions are so much better. Way more comfortable so much stiffer and make my riding better haha. The Rulers felt like gym shoes compared to the ions


----------



## KeepItLow (Jul 30, 2015)

My current 15' Ruler fits great, using Sidas mid arch footbed since day 1. I would say my foot is quite regular shaped with regular forefoot and ankle width, reason I know is I come from ice hockey skating and fitting in the hockey skates were very frustrating amongst different brands..

All my local stores were out of stock on the 15' Burton Ions in my size US9.5 and was told they will not be getting in the 16' until Christmas this year, hence why I jumped online and bought them overseas.

I'll let you know how I go when I receive the boots, hope they fit well on my foot!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> Better footbeds have many benefits but are not a panacea for boot problems. For instance, for people with skinny ankles and narrow heels the Ion tends to have (significantly) less heel hold than the Ruler or Ambush. That was RIDERUK's experience and mine - and footbeds made no difference for me, if anything my Remind footbeds made the heel lift worse.


Strange. Not sure I'd consider my heels or ankles skinny, but I've got a pair of 2013 Rulers I've put about 30 days on from new, and a pair of 2012 Ions I picked up for nothing with I'd estimate at least 100 days on them. Toe box on the ions is mush now, but they actually have better heel hold than my Rulers. As always, try before you buy is key, every foot's different.


----------



## Sparta (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a skinnier ankle and heal and I run the Imperial which is a similar boot to the Ion (basically just a step down in price). I called B rider services and they sent me some J bars free of cost. I don't have any heal lift at all. Probably worth grabbing some to have in the bag if ever needed.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have also read that with the Ions, heal lift is not as big a deal as with other boots... Maybe has to do with quality/tech that goes into it? It's a very responsive boot. Some riders like the locked in feel, and others like a bit of movement. Different strokes I guess....


----------



## KeepItLow (Jul 30, 2015)

Finally received my 16' Ion boot today, I test fitted it just now and it fits nice yet being comfortable. I felt it locks the heel a bit better than my current 14' Ruler, maybe it has to do with the better inner liner or being new I'm not sure. Size wise was the same US9.5, I'll be keep my old Ruler as a spare pair since I'll probably get peanut for it if I sell!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

KeepItLow said:


> Finally received my 16' Ion boot today, I test fitted it just now and it fits nice yet being comfortable. I felt it locks the heel a bit better than my current 14' Ruler, maybe it has to do with the better inner liner or being new I'm not sure. Size wise was the same US9.5, I'll be keep my old Ruler as a spare pair since I'll probably get peanut for it if I sell!


All burton sizes are the same.

You should be able to put your new liners in your old boots.
Liners don't usually get beat up too bad if they fit right.

You'll be able to keep your new boots new, on the outside @ least.

It should also stiffen up rge old boot a little bit as well.

Plus you'll get more life out of your old boots.

Sometimes you can make super awesome franken-boots.

I have 2014 Imperials with impact4 liners instead of impact3, way better.

I'm sure your Rulers will rule with Ion liners:jumping1:

Go try it out


TT


----------



## KeepItLow (Jul 30, 2015)

timmytard said:


> All burton sizes are the same.
> 
> You should be able to put your new liners in your old boots.
> Liners don't usually get beat up too bad if they fit right.
> ...


thanks for that, I wouldn't mind impact4 liners in my ruler as the original one is soft and stinky now. Do burton just sell the liners separately? :happy:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

KeepItLow said:


> thanks for that, I wouldn't mind impact4 liners in my ruler as the original one is soft and stinky now. Do burton just sell the liners separately? :happy:


Nope, but you can find super cheap boots with good liners.
Even chic ones, liners don't know you're packin' heat haha

Intuition makes liners for tonnes of brands.
They mold into any boot.


TT


----------



## KeepItLow (Jul 30, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Nope, but you can find super cheap boots with good liners.
> Even chic ones, liners don't know you're packin' heat haha
> 
> Intuition makes liners for tonnes of brands.
> ...


Haha thanks for the advice, I'll be sure to look into it! :laugh:


----------

